# Are you my Daddy?



## Battou (Jan 28, 2008)

Larger copy here
No ya little bastard, I'm your grand daddy


REVISED


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 28, 2008)

lol, I like it on concept alone.


----------



## Spidy (Jan 28, 2008)

Ha ha .. too funny!


----------



## Battou (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks



Oh yeah, they are both Kodak cameras.


----------



## Saint-Brown (Jan 28, 2008)

lol, that is funny.....
I didn't know what to think when I saw the title.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 28, 2008)

> Are you my Daddy?



No, but I play one on TPF. Great concept Battou. Very original.


----------



## Battou (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks



jstuedle said:


> No, but I play one on TPF. Great concept Battou. Very original.



Lol, I wonder how many people will get that reference

and thanks.


----------



## SpaceNut (Jan 28, 2008)

Clever!


----------



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)

The concept started when I saw the small tripod at rite aid, it's only a couple inches in size, and the larger one is only eleven inches. Couple that with the age gap of the two cameras (Signet 40 - 1956-1959, C743 - current).


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 29, 2008)

That was freaking halarious! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the look guys :mrgreen:



Additional-------------------------

Link to larger copy added to first post


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 29, 2008)

HAHA, that's awesome.


----------



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks


And to think I almost put this in S&B, I was not expecting it to go over this well.


----------



## Sirene (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha, amazing


----------



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm debating on reshooting this with a level horizon and framing it in a similar way to My Film is Dead picture.

Should I or no?


----------



## lubna (Jan 29, 2008)

loool

funny


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL. I was expecting to see, perhaps, two differently sized dogs or something and when I saw the cameras I burst out laughing! This is really good - cool idea.


----------



## Mesoam (Jan 29, 2008)

haha thats great


----------



## Tasmaster (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, i can just imagine a huge SLR on a big tripod just out of the frame, overlooking them both!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha!!! Thats funny!


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 29, 2008)

I love it!!!!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Too Funny!


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## LisaK24 (Jan 29, 2008)

that picture made me go "awwwww"


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jan 29, 2008)

Great shot, great concept!!


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 29, 2008)

very creative and very funny!!!


----------



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)

Tasmaster said:


> lol, i can just imagine a huge SLR on a big tripod just out of the frame, overlooking them both!



That Idea had crossed my mind as well (captioned "and that guy up there is god") but I don't have a Kodak SLR.....Did Kodak even make an SLR. Then again I could use one of the old Kodak six series, they're a dime a dozen round here. but I opted with the smaller two camera image, I felt it would be easier to understand.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 20, 2008)

Pixar? 

I like it!  Very fun image!


----------



## Battou (Jun 22, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Pixar?
> 
> I like it!  Very fun image!



Thanks.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol. Nice!


----------



## ive (Jun 23, 2008)

great idea super cute


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Battou (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sirashley (Jun 23, 2008)

Maury Povich anyone...LOL... I think it's great...


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 24, 2008)

haha that's awesome!

I thought Pixar, too Bifurcator


----------



## Battou (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Miaow (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL Great pic


----------



## Pleasetakeitkind (Jun 24, 2008)

I think you got the important part right in this picture. Awesome.


----------



## Battou (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, this threads ressurection reminded me I was planning on reshooting it, I can't wait till this weekend so I can. :mrgreen:


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 25, 2008)

This was a great idea and you carried it out perfectly Battou.


----------



## lucker (Jun 25, 2008)

hi~ very special


----------



## im_trying11 (Jun 25, 2008)

great photo


----------



## niforpix (Jun 25, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## rein (Jun 25, 2008)

i love the shot! very unique and creative mind! 2 thumbs up


----------



## Battou (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

